# [Easter Dinner]: Leg of Lamb and Lamb Ribs



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Apr 15, 2022)

I picked up some leg of lamb and some lamb ribs for Eastee dinner. 

What is the best rub for the ribs? How do you smoke these? Any different than smoking pork ribs? 

Also what about smoking the leg of lamb? Best rub?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 15, 2022)

Sorry Hannah, I can't help with the Lamb smoking . But I wanted to post so I will find out also, from the others that will help you here. Plus wanted to see how it goes and what you do for the sides.

David


----------



## SmokinGame (Apr 15, 2022)

I am also interested. Have a rack and leg in the freezer planning to smoke soon but have never smoked lamb. 

In prep I found a recipe for a smoked leg using this combo for a dry rub that looked appealing and was going to be my starting point.

1-1/2 Tbs. kosher salt
1-1/2 Tbs. dried rosemary, crushed
1 Tbs. coarse black pepper
1/2 Tbs. dried thyme
1/2 Tbs. dried sage
1-1/2 tsp. granulated garlic
1 tsp. red chili pepper flakes
Suggested that rub leg with EVOO prior to applying rub. I was going to leave out the pepper flakes because my wife does not like them.

Also found this a garlic & herb paste that was interesting. I may actually try the spices above on the leg and this paste on the rack. Still contemplating. 

Garlic and Herb Paste

1 cup olive oil
6 tablespoons lemon juice
1/4 cup Dijon mustard
10 garlic cloves
12 rosemary sprigs
12 thyme sprigs
4 shallots
1/2 cup kosher salt
2 tablespoons black pepper
Combine all in a food processor to make the paste then rub the entire leg or rack.

Anyone else have success with other options, I am also interested.

Mark


----------



## Hockeydudde (Apr 15, 2022)

The lamb ribs is actually rack of lamb (from the picture). This is actually the equivalent of a bone in rib eye roast, or new York (depending on it came from the front or back). You may be able to smoke like pork ribs, not sure on that. But typically these would be cooked to a med-rare. You can do a reverse sear on them as a rack. You can cut them apart and grill (I like them cut into two bones personally for extra thickness). Either way they are typically treated like a steak, vs low and slow. If you do cook them lie and slow, report back! Would love to see how it went.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 15, 2022)

Here are a couple of ideas on the rack of lamb....
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/simple-rosemary-thyme-crusted-rack-of-lamb.299758/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cherry-wood-roasted-rack-of-lamb.291178/

Rack of lamb is very tasty!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 15, 2022)

I have no idea either, but wanna tag along for the ride. I saw a half leg of lamb in the store last night but don't know if we care for it and didn't want to spend $76 to find out!

Ryan


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 15, 2022)

No no no! do not treat that rack of lamb like ribs of any kind! (Just incase you missed  it above from the others!). Follow the links 

 civilsmoker
 provided. You want these a nice medium rare.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 15, 2022)

Here is an idea for the leg of lamb that I did a couple years back. It’s nice and adds a few more flavors and textures for those that may not like lamb straight up. Good luck with your cooks!




__





						Stuffed Lamb Leg
					

Hey All,  For Palm Sunday a friend invited me and several others to her place for dinner. She was doing a big ham so I decided to do something a bit different and definitely not pork. I was toying with a beef rib roast or bacon wrapped fillet but decided on a stuffed boneless leg of lamb. This...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

Thanks for all the replies.  

Just FYI, I wont ever use rosemary or thyme in any of my rubs. Just yuck


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Apr 16, 2022)

I think i’m going to use this recipe and method for the Rack of Lamb. 









						Smoked Rack of Lamb
					

Smoked Rack of Lamb is the perfect recipe when it's too hot to cook inside! Instead of heating your oven, cook this rack of lamb on the smoker!




					ourzestylife.com
				




Undecided on the lamb leg.


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

Hey all quick question. 

The rack of lamb and a lamb leg that I took out of the freezer Friday afternoon. I put it in the sink to thaw. I woke up Friday night to go to work and it was still frozen. So I put it in the microwave to thaw (did not turn the microwave just placed it in there with the door closed). Well I forgot to put it in the fridge Saturday morning after I got home from work. 

It’s not any good to eat is it, even if I smoke it to a safe temp?


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 17, 2022)

I've been cooking lamb racks and small roasts on my Weber for over 40 years, indirect with a few hickory chunks, pull it at a IT of about 130º. Just S&P, no weeds. RAY


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I've been cooking lamb racks and small roasts on my Weber for over 40 years, indirect with a few hickory chunks, pull it at a IT of about 130º. Just S&P, no weeds. RAY


Would you look at the post before yours.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2022)

What was the temp of the meat when you got it out of the microwave?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 17, 2022)

Was it still partially frozen and cold?


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> What was the temp of the meat when you got it out of the microwave?


Room temp. Didnt check it. Just stuck it in the fridge. Was hoping it was ok but I’m having doubts and dont want to get sick. 


Took it out 2 pm on Friday afternoon. Stuck it in the microwave at 10:35 pm Friday night. It’s been in there until 9:40 am this morning (all times mountain).


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Was it still partially frozen and cold?


Oh no. Room temp.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2022)

If it was room temp I wouldn't eat it. You don't know how long it was over 40°


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 17, 2022)

It's a bummer hannah but better safe than sorry. We've all been there though. I had to throw a trip tip away not too long ago. Happy Easter


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Apr 17, 2022)

$67 worth of meat gone. Sigh. 

Happy Easter. Baby back ribs it is for dinner.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Apr 17, 2022)

Been there too. Almost left my lamb shoulder on the counter last night.

Not a bad plan B though.
Happy Easter!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 17, 2022)

MileHighSmokerGirl said:


> Room temp. Didnt check it. Just stuck it in the fridge. Was hoping it was ok but I’m having doubts and dont want to get sick.
> 
> 
> Took it out 2 pm on Friday afternoon. Stuck it in the microwave at 10:35 pm Friday night. It’s been in there until 9:40 am this morning (all times mountain).


Dang! I agree it’s been to long. If you would have caught it same time yesterday (Saturday) I’d at least open the package and rinse then sniff test, but I’m with Jake, better safe than sick now. Sorry for the loss. Happy Easter.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 17, 2022)

Sorry about your meat, but it’s best to err on the side of caution!  Not much worse than food poisoning!

BTW, we have all been there or will be there at some point!


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 18, 2022)

Thats a bummer! I’ve also learned the hard way to thaw things out in the most conspicuous manner possible and/or set an alarm. Im guessing the microwave was protection against certain four legged family members? Hope your ribs were good, Happy (belated) Easter.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 18, 2022)

I'm not a lamb type person but many Greeks are and I have a feeling that Cavender's Greek seasoning would be great on it.  Might even make me like lamb.  Something to think about for the future.


----------

